# Herbs: basil, parsley, etc..



## redrabbit (Mar 7, 2007)

I've read a lot of recipes where the ingredients call for: "Fresh basil" or "Leaves of some other herb".

How many actually use these fresh leaves, or have the plants in their kitchen? 

Do you all just use dry stuff?


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a small herb garden while I lived in Michigan.  I want to get some going here in Oklahoma as well, but my growing space is going to be limited to pots.

Using fresh herbs, at least for me, in not that big a deal.  I like to put some fresh chives on baked potatoes, but, I only bake potatoes once or twice a year, therefore; growing chives specifically for baked taters is not cost-effective.  We don't really use fresh herbs enough to justify growing them.  If I have a recipe that really needs fresh herbs, I can always go and buy a small package of the herb, unless it's some esoteric herb that isn't readily available in the average grocery store.


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 7, 2007)

hmm,  I was considering growing some this year in some pots.  I've never done this before, so it may be quite fun, even if I don't use them much, still be nice to grow them.

I have a friend who is going to grow his own tomatoes.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 7, 2007)

Grow them in big (6-8") pots outside. You will love having them and herbs are basically "weeds" and grow easily. BUT be sure to keep either using them or snipping them back. Basil, for example, should never be allowed to flower. That signals the plant that it is time to go to seed, and it will begin to die back. Also, snipping/using encourages the plant to make a branch and become bigger/fuller.
Think about thyme, parsley, basil (maybe more than one kind). You can snip off a good branch of basil and put it in water on your counter and just use it from there, when you have a lot. It will even root within days and you can have another plant.  It is that easy!!


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 7, 2007)

During the growing season I have 2 types of basil, 2 types of parsley, oregano, cilantro, lemon thyme (that keeps trying to take over); rosemary and fennel outside my kitchen as staples.  During the 'lean' months I resort to buying in the store fresh basil, parsley or cilantro.  I clean and air dry oregano and rosemary during the winter months.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 7, 2007)

Last year I put in my first herb garden. The basil plants weren't on the big size so I thought what the heck and bought 4.....big mistake those things became monsters and I ultimately pulled them all up at the beginning of fall. I'm hoping the garden isn't taken over with offspring this year. What I want to do instead is pot one basil plant in a container and that way I can contain it and bring it in in the winter.

My rosemary did beautifully and thats one plant I think would grow into a tree if I let it.

I have to say its so great to be able to walk out your door and snip this and that fresh herb, not to mention how much you save not buying it in the stores. 

I do plan to add a few different herbs this year. Last year it was Parsley, Basil, Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano, Marjoram and Dill. Its a wait and see to determine what survived the winter.
Oh yes forgot to mention I had Sage too.


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 7, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I have to say its so great to be able to walk out your door and snip this and that fresh herb, not to mention how much you save not buying it in the stores.


 
DITTO! That is definitely one of benefits of fresh herbs, convenience and savings.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2007)

redrabbit said:
			
		

> hmm, I was considering growing some this year in some pots. I've never done this before, so it may be quite fun, even if I don't use them much, still be nice to grow them.
> 
> I have a friend who is going to grow his own tomatoes.


Redrabbit,
I grow, Basil, Majoram,chives,thyme, parsley and rosemary..All of them except the rosemary and chives are in 1/2 barrels in the sun. The chives I have in a pot as I don't use them as much, but the rosemay is in the ground and I wish I'd used a barrel for them. They tend to get large stems and really good sized plants, but since I use them often it's fine..There is nithing like the smell of fresh cut herbs..Dry are fine in many cases, but oh, the fresh is such a delight. I also, grow tomatoes, cucumbers,bell peppers,Italian long green sweet peppers, when I can find see or plants, eggplant. I also have a white peach tree, 3 reg peach trees, a nectarine, tangerine,4 grape plants..A lot to tend too, but worth the work.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 7, 2007)

We only have a limited space on our kitchen window sill at the moment, there we keep flat leaved parsley, basil and thyme during the warmer months.  They don't endure the winter months, and this period we really miss them... but it is almost time to plant the herbs anew... woohoo!!  It is great, they tastes so much better, you wouldn't realize what you are missing until you try the fresh herbs, but you will immediately appreciate the huge difference.
If you have a space even for a little planter, I definitely recommend it, it is very easy to care for them, doesn't take too long before you can "harvest", and the convenience of being able to snip what you need every time, instead of having to buy a big bunch then not knowing what to do with all of them before thy go bad.
When we have more space in our new flat, I would love to expand to some oregano, tiny spring onion herbs, and coriander.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Mar 7, 2007)

*I grow several of my own herbs, but if I don't grow them I buy them rather than use dried herbs.   Fresh parsley and fresh basil are by no means the same as dried parsley or basil.   The taste and the aroma are totally different and as far as I'm concerned you can actually ruin a dish with those two dried herbs.   The only herb I prefer dried is oregano.  It is actually a fact that dried oregano is more potent than fresh and develops a better flavor.    I grow rosemary (tons of it lines my driveway)  sage,  marjoram,  and thyme.  *


----------



## mish (Mar 7, 2007)

redrabbit said:
			
		

> I've read a lot of recipes where the ingredients call for: "Fresh basil" or "Leaves of some other herb".
> 
> How many actually use these fresh leaves, or have the plants in their kitchen?
> 
> Do you all just use dry stuff?


 
RR, I prefer fresh herbs any day of the week, over dried, but that also depends on the recipe and availability.  I don't grow anything, but fortunate enough to have fresh everything almost all year round at the market.  If you're using dried, be sure to store in a cool dark place & replace about every six months.  As far as freezing herbs in ice cube trays, or otherwise, I don't.  Fresh is best & very inexpensive.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 7, 2007)

fresh makes a difference in many recipes, especially those with fresh ingredients and little cooking time.  slow cooked stews etc, do very well with dried herbs.

ex: an omlet with fresh chives is bright and vibrant in color and flavor.  Use dried chives and you have green specks in your eggs!

THat said: make sure your dired herbs are "fresh" ... buy small bottles and date them.  Toss after a yr or 18 months.  "Dust" does not improve the flavor of anything.  Also consider giving yuor dried herbs a once over inthen motar and pestle to release the flavors before adding to your foods.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 7, 2007)

I grow them in the garden & in pots on the deck in the summer; buy them fresh in the winter.  Pretty much only use dried for certain recipes or in a pinch.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 7, 2007)

ttbeachbum said:
			
		

> During the growing season I have 2 types of basil, 2 types of parsley, oregano, cilantro, lemon thyme (that keeps trying to take over); rosemary and fennel outside my kitchen as staples. During the 'lean' months I resort to buying in the store fresh basil, parsley or cilantro. I clean and air dry oregano and rosemary during the winter months.


 

Me too.  I grow all my own in the summer and buy it fresh in the winter if the recipe necessitates it.

I often use dry herbs, many of them I've dried myself.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 7, 2007)

99.99% of the time I use only 3 herbs:dill, parsley, cilantro. And if recipe calls for fresh, that is what I use. Of course in soup you could add some dry stuff, but if you are making pesto, then it must be fresh basil.


----------



## Run_Out (Mar 7, 2007)

I grow basil, rosemary, majoram, peppers. I quit the tomatos because I think they are to much work.

later


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 7, 2007)

99% of the time I use fresh.  I don't have plants in the kitchen but buy what I need from the grocer when I shop.

The flavour is ever so much better when you use fresh herbs. Try it, you'll see the difference.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 7, 2007)

I love fresh herbs, but like other have limited space. I always grow a LOT of flat and curly leaf parsley, then wash, de-stem, and freeze on cookie sheets, then place in freezer bags for the winter months. I can gaze and revel at a garden/ nursery for hours, rubbing the leaves between my fingers and breathing in the essence of how fresh the herb is. Like smelling the depths of a fine wine. Rosemary is my all-time favorite. I buy it only to sit by and smell, although I do not care for the flavor. It is wonderful infused in grapeseed oil in a warm window, and used for problem skin or during the winter months for colds. Our second favorite, is mint, plucked right off the plant and chewed. My daughter's favorite is the chocolate mint, and the summer becomes very disappointing if we cannot find it!!!


----------



## Tiffeny (Mar 7, 2007)

For all of you who grow your own herbs and veggies, consider companion plant Sweet Alyssum with your crops. 
 

Not only does Alyssum smell great it also attract Syrphid Flies (AKA: Hover Flies). Syrphid Flies are great pollinators and are also a natural predator of aphids. A heads up that Syrphid Flies resemble small wasps but they are absolutely harmless, unless of course you’re an aphid.  
 

I have been using Alyssum companioned in containers with tomatoes and basil (basil is said to intensify the flavour of tomatoes) for the last number of years and have seen an increase in my crop yields and definite reduction in aphid populations. 
 
Great to use close to roses as well. I have to mention one last time Alyssum smells great…in the heat of the summer the scent is amazing and I always get compliments from my visitors.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

Tiffeny,

I love sweet alyssum, too, and it's beautiful since it's a low growing border plant placed in front of brightly colored plants.  In Houston, however, it's considered an early spring/spring plant.  It can't take our hot summers.  Glad to know that it can help the productivity and flavor of some veggies.


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 8, 2007)

I use fresh herbs whenever possible.  Some like parsley, basil, mint, dill and lemon grass are grown in pots and the rest are bought from the grocers and supermarkets.  For oregano and thyme, I have dried ones that were freshly picked from the countryside.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 8, 2007)

The beginning of March: The only healthy indoor potted plants left are mint and parsley.


Time to start over.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2007)

My herb garden does beautifully in season, and my neighbors know to come over and help themselves.  But I also have a lot of dry herbs as well for use during the winter months.  I don't have a lot of luck growing them inside because all my sunny windows are above heat registers and they dry out faster than I can keep them watered.  I have a rosemary plant I bring in during the cold months, and I used to have a bay tree (died last year) that I brought in as well.  But in season I have mint, lemon balm, sage, thyme, dill, two kinds of chives, tarragon, basil, oregano.  I also toss in a few marigold and nasturtium seeds.  I find that dried sage, dill, thyme, and oregano work just fine during the winter months, the other herbs I just do without when I can't grow them.  My herb garden is about 3' X 6' and is right out the kitchen door.


----------



## cookingguru (Mar 8, 2007)

I have several herb plants in my back yard. I put them in pots and set them on the outside of my window sill.  I have found out that catepillars in my area love cilantro. I was making a salsa, went to cut some off and all there was were green shoots coming out of the dirt.  When I looked closer, there were two very happy fat catepillars in the dirt.  Needless to say they have a new home in another garden.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 8, 2007)

cookingguru said:
			
		

> I have several herb plants in my back yard. I put them in pots and set them on the outside of my window sill. I have found out that catepillars in my area love cilantro. I was making a salsa, went to cut some off and all there was were green shoots coming out of the dirt. When I looked closer, there were two very happy fat catepillars in the dirt. Needless to say they have a new home in another garden.


 
so funny! That happened to me last year too with parsley! I kept gently relocating them out of my pot, and the next day, they were back in there again! The kids wanted to jail him in a bug box, but I wouldn't let them because it would surely be his demise! This year, we may take a ride across town...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 8, 2007)

I like to grow a ton of basil in big window boxes they get huge if you pinch them alot and the more you pinch the bushier they get plus lots of water.Then I make pesto and freeze because first I cant get fresh basil out here and next it costs a fortune everywhere to get huge amounts of fresh basil.I have chives growing outside and they come back no matter what.Next is thyme and rosemary.I also really need to get parsley and cilantro going.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 9, 2007)

Caterpillars LOVE parsley--you just have to grow a plant for them!  Sage is a great plant to have--cut big stalks and dry them upside down. Cilantro and dill are cool weather crops and bolt quickly in the south so need to be grown in the spring and fall here.


----------



## lulu (Mar 9, 2007)

Fresh herbs definitely.  even when I am in my flats I need fresh herbs.  A strawberry planter makes a good apartment herb garden, but does need lots of refreshing and feeding, but excellent when space is tight.  We simply can't have enough fresh herbs.  Coriander leaves make a beautiful green for a salad (so flavourful!), DH likes to munch parsely raw, and we also make salads with flat leaf parsley.  So, if it is not growing and we buy the fresh herbs there is no wastage: leafies make a salad, and rosemary or thyme there is so much to do with...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 10, 2007)

It depends on the recipe ... sometimes dried herbs will work, sometimes not. For example - you can make a perfectly good tomato sauce using dried herbs but you can't make a pesto without fresh herbs.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have basil growing in water by my kitchen window...one of those living herbs from the market...refuses to die and I love it fresh in all kinds of recipes.  I also have a rosemary tree ( bought as a mini Christmas tree a year ago) still happy inside by the porch door.  This spring the mint and parsley window box will go up and I will try for tarragon marjoram and thyme dill and chives too if I can.  I have several Amish farms around for fresh produce (and eggs) in season.


----------



## foodstorm (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree with Drama Queen, there's a reason why they specifiy the type of herb in recipes--sometimes the flavor is stronger fresh, sometimes when it's dried.  I always use what the recipe calls for.  I only started to keep a small herb garden about a year ago. It's easy and definitely comes in handy!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 11, 2007)

I prefer to grow my own herbs.  In my area, a small package of the most commonly used herbs is more than $3.  Besides, they are so saturated with water from the "fresh" spray in the produce section that they rot very quickly.

I have devised a tiered herb garden in an area of my yard that supplies me with chives, rosemary, parsley, oregano, basil, mint, and dill.   I don't really need much from the market for our cooking tastes as a result.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 11, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> I agree with Drama Queen, there's a reason why they specifiy the type of herb in recipes--sometimes the flavor is stronger fresh, sometimes when it's dried. ...


 
Good point, foodstorm. _Generally_, depending on how they are dried and what they are, dried herbs are more concentrated in flavor. The general rule of thumb is to use 1/3 to 1/2 as much dried herbs as fresh herbs. So, knowing if the recipe writer was using fresh or dried is essential to getting the amount somewhere within the ballpark flavor-wise if you have to substitute one for the other.


----------



## Aria (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree...with all those that grow their own herbs.  I grow parsley, oregano,
chives, marjouram,garlic, onion, basil.  These will grow fine in this climate.
Rosemary, usually I pot it and bring the pot in for the cold months.

Almost end of growing season I gather and freeze (each) in  a small plastic container (purchase at the dollar store 3 for $1.00) The remain green and are fine for winter cooking.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 12, 2007)

I put an herb garden in every year and I just love it! Not only for the convenience and the freshness of the herbs, but also for all of the birds and butterflies that visit the herb plot.


----------



## realgreatidea (Mar 14, 2007)

Keeping your own herb garden certainly will come in handy, and is an inexpensive alternative to always having to buy them. Also, some herbs arew very hard to find in a regular supermarket!


----------



## LRCooks (Mar 14, 2007)

I started having an herb garden when my daughters were very young.  Probably in the neighborhood of 70-80 different varieties.  Some were for cooking, but most were simply because they were pretty, smelled wonderful and the easiest things in the world to grow.

Having had an accident three years ago, I was unable to deal with an "in ground" herb garden since my kitchen door is about 7 ft above ground and I could not manage the steps.  But, my, what I could grown in pots on the deck.  One pot for basil for pesto and other good stuff, other big pots hold thymes,chives,rosemary, sage, parsley (evergreen all year here), another is for mints.  Only the basil has to be planted each year.  Parsley is a biennial, and sage, while a perenial, usually gives up in the 5 year neighborhood.  

I don't think anything as encouraged me and my 2 daughters to explore cooking more than growing and using fresh herbs.


----------



## Riverlady2 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Herbs*

Hello Everyone,
Herbs to me...spell summer! I at one time before my arthritis kicked in had a unique herb garden with over 200 herbs...it was so quaint...besides the plants I used chairs planted in their seats with pansys..all types of ornamentations  etc...really enjoyed tinkering around out their...but...the golden years have changed those days drastically...now not to say I don't grow...basil, sage, thyme , dill, etc...probably only grow about 8 herbs now and use them regularly...love them on salads, meats grilling with rosemary is awesome, and make herb oils and herb vinegars...alas can't imagine food without some fresh herb on or in it...please give them a try ...you will be hooked...have a great day everyone. Jan


----------



## cjs (Mar 15, 2007)

I love growing my own herbs,when I can't I normally buy fresh and pay thru the nose for them!! But, also, there is a place in the kitchen for dried herbs and I do have a supply of them.


----------



## TexanFrench (Mar 15, 2007)

Herbs are fairly easy to grow, and we usually have several versions growing in the garden each year.  Basil, mint, rosemary, and whatever else strikes our fancy...  I also use dried herbs when the need arises.  I make my own seasoning blends, too, and usually use dried herbs for those.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 16, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Last year I put in my first herb garden. The basil plants weren't on the big size so I thought what the heck and bought 4.....big mistake those things became monsters and I ultimately pulled them all up at the beginning of fall. I'm hoping the garden isn't taken over with offspring this year. What I want to do instead is pot one basil plant in a container and that way I can contain it and bring it in in the winter.
> 
> My rosemary did beautifully and thats one plant I think would grow into a tree if I let it.
> 
> ...


 
I started my own little windowsill herb garden a few months ago. I'm going at it totally blind.  I have no clue what I'm doing. I just planted some seeds in potting soil. The basil & parsley (in the same pot) are doing well. I also planted some thyme which seems to be doing okay & I just put some rosemary seeds on the other side of the thyme pot. How long will it take for all these to mature? Any pointers? Like . . . you're doing it all wrong!   Any advice would be greatly appreciated!     If I'm on the right road, I'd like to expand my little garden to include other herbs.


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2007)

When I had the greenhouses, and people to work for me, I grew all sorts of fresh herbs. 
Now, I only grow my favorite 3...sweet basil, flat-leaf Italian parsely, and sage. One good healthy sage plant, when dried, will give me a year's supply. The other two are really only good when fresh, especially the basil.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 17, 2007)

ttbeachbum said:
			
		

> During the growing season I have 2 types of basil, 2 types of parsley, oregano, cilantro, lemon thyme (that keeps trying to take over); rosemary and fennel outside my kitchen as staples. During the 'lean' months I resort to buying in the store fresh basil, parsley or cilantro. I clean and air dry oregano and rosemary during the winter months.


 
How do you dry herbs?


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 17, 2007)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> *I grow several of my own herbs, but if I don't grow them I buy them rather than use dried herbs. Fresh parsley and fresh basil are by no means the same as dried parsley or basil. The taste and the aroma are totally different and as far as I'm concerned you can actually ruin a dish with those two dried herbs. The only herb I prefer dried is oregano. It is actually a fact that dried oregano is more potent than fresh and develops a better flavor. I grow rosemary (tons of it lines my driveway) sage, marjoram, and thyme. *


 
You use rosemary as a border in your driveway?  How cool!  I live in Va. Beach, VA, would it survive outside as part of a flower garden?


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 17, 2007)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> I love fresh herbs, but like other have limited space. I always grow a LOT of flat and curly leaf parsley, then wash, de-stem, and freeze on cookie sheets, then place in freezer bags for the winter months. I can gaze and revel at a garden/ nursery for hours, rubbing the leaves between my fingers and breathing in the essence of how fresh the herb is. Like smelling the depths of a fine wine. Rosemary is my all-time favorite. I buy it only to sit by and smell, although I do not care for the flavor. It is wonderful infused in grapeseed oil in a warm window, and used for problem skin or during the winter months for colds. Our second favorite, is mint, plucked right off the plant and chewed. My daughter's favorite is the chocolate mint, and the summer becomes very disappointing if we cannot find it!!!


 
You know a lot about herbs! I had no idea rosemary was good for problem skin & colds.  How is it used in that way? And what a great idea to let it sit in grapeseed oil on a windowsill. Bet it makes a great decoration too! Is there an actual chocolate mint herb or do you mix it? Also does your method of freezing parsley work for other herbs?


----------



## Tiffeny (Mar 17, 2007)

Dancer in the kitchen said:
			
		

> How do you dry herbs?


 
I tie mine into bundles containing several stalks (depends on size of stalk of the variety being dried - usually my bundles are about an inch in circumference) using kitchen string and hang these in a dark, dry, and cool closet till completely dry. Try to keep them out of the light as this can decrease the flavour of the herbs. Once they are completely dry store them in dark glass bottles as light causes rapid deterioration in flavour.

Hope this helps  ,

Tiffeny


----------



## LRCooks (Mar 17, 2007)

> I started my own little windowsill herb garden a few months ago. I'm going at it totally blind.  I have no clue what I'm doing. I just planted some seeds in potting soil. The basil & parsley (in the same pot) are doing well. I also planted some thyme which seems to be doing okay & I just put some rosemary seeds on the other side of the thyme pot. How long will it take for all these to mature? Any pointers? Like . . . you're doing it all wrong!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  If I'm on the right road, I'd like to expand my little garden to include other herbs.


 
There is actually a chocolate mint plant and a lot of other mints too! Here is a site that may be helpful to you.  Actually it probably has more information than you want. http://http://www.mountainvalleygrowers.com/mint.htm
I think you will find that rosemary from seed will be quite difficult.  You would do better to buy a plant.

Rosemary should grow outside in your area.  I think you are in growing zone 8.  Rosemary does ok up to zone 6.  If you wanted to you could use other herbs in your landcaping.  One of my favorites is sage (_Salvia officinali) - I love it's beautiful lilac colored blooms against the grey/green leaves._  Chives
are very easy to grow and produce violet globe shaped flowers.  Herbs in general are very easy to grow outside and I would certainly consider that if I were you.  I was pleasantly surprised when my daughters told me how much they had enjoyed the wonderful frangrances caused by the breezes ruffling through herb plants we landscaped our backyard with.  One of their favorites is Bee Balm because it's abundant red blooms attracted humming birds.  Our little dog even found a good use for thyme.  He had allergies and his symptoms were releived by wallowing around on his back in the bed of thyme!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 17, 2007)

Tiffeny said:
			
		

> I tie mine into bundles containing several stalks (depends on size of stalk of the variety being dried - usually my bundles are about an inch in circumference) using kitchen string and hang these in a dark, dry, and cool closet till completely dry. Try to keep them out of the light as this can decrease the flavour of the herbs. Once they are completely dry store them in dark glass bottles as light causes rapid deterioration in flavour.
> 
> Hope this helps  ,
> 
> Tiffeny


 
Yup, I've copy & pasted for when my herbs get plentiful enough for me to start drying them.  Thanks!!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 17, 2007)

LRCooks said:
			
		

> There is actually a chocolate mint plant and a lot of other mints too! Here is a site that may be helpful to you. Actually it probably has more information than you want. http://http://www.mountainvalleygrowers.com/mint.htm
> I think you will find that rosemary from seed will be quite difficult. You would do better to buy a plant.
> 
> Rosemary should grow outside in your area. I think you are in growing zone 8. Rosemary does ok up to zone 6. If you wanted to you could use other herbs in your landcaping. One of my favorites is sage (_Salvia officinali) - I love it's beautiful lilac colored blooms against the grey/green leaves._ Chives
> are very easy to grow and produce violet globe shaped flowers. Herbs in general are very easy to grow outside and I would certainly consider that if I were you. I was pleasantly surprised when my daughters told me how much they had enjoyed the wonderful frangrances caused by the breezes ruffling through herb plants we landscaped our backyard with. One of their favorites is Bee Balm because it's abundant red blooms attracted humming birds. Our little dog even found a good use for thyme. He had allergies and his symptoms were releived by wallowing around on his back in the bed of thyme!


 
This really helps!  Thank you!  This may even be enough incentive for me to take an interest in doing something with my flower beds!


----------



## amber (Mar 17, 2007)

Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme   Sorry, the herbs reminded me of a song, dont mind me


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 17, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme  Sorry, the herbs reminded me of a song, dont mind me


 
Leave it to you to actually SAY/SING it!     It took great restraint on my part not to go there!


----------



## LRCooks (Mar 17, 2007)

Amber - Too cool!


----------



## Yancey (Mar 22, 2007)

*Garden fresh herbs in time for Pizza*

I'm in my second year of growing herbs. I really like the thyme. I've got regular thyme, lemon thyme and lime thyme and I like to mix them. 

My oregano and rosemary survived the winter however my sage did not. 

Now I'm getting hungry for a pizza! I like putting fresh thyme, rosemary, oregano and marjoram in my dough to make the crust very herby.

Yancey


----------



## jglass (Mar 26, 2007)

We live in a small apartment but my father in law offered to grow herbs in his garden for me this year.  I cant wait to try them.  There are three very lousy grocery stores in this town and none of them even sell fresh herbs.  I cannot wait to have fresh rosemary in particular.


----------



## LRCooks (Mar 26, 2007)

jglass
Do you have a balcany that you could grow some in a pot?


----------



## SpiritWolf (Mar 26, 2007)

*Growing Herbs*

I too love to grow my own herbs, fresh is always best, where I live in Australia,we dont have a real winter at all.  It does get cooler at that time of year, but we have no snow,no hail,no frost, just cooler weather, which I love because most of our weather is so hot.  So our herbs and plants dont get ruined as we have no frost or anything, other parts of Australia, the southern parts do get the really freezing snowy weather, but because I live in northern Queensland it is always hot weather, so we have herbs,fruit and vegies all year round, Yes we are very lucky. I can grow just about anything, I start them in pots, then transfer them when they are big enough in the garden, if I want to, otherwise they stay in their pots. I have Basil,parsley,chives,
rosemary,lavender,different fruit trees,tomatoes (different types ), quite a few others, it is so nice to smell their freshness when you cut what you need for a meal, and my son loves learning all about the plants that we grow, he gets a kick out of cutting the herbs for the nights meal. I hope you have fun growing some of your own, just like I have.
                                     Love Spiritwolf.


----------



## jglass (Mar 27, 2007)

We have a small balcony that runs around all the apartments and landlords that dont want you to put anything on it.  There are only six apartments here over two businesses downstairs and heaven forbid anyone think they *look* like apartments upstairs. My father in law doesnt mind doing it.  He raises a huge garden every year.  I did tell him that some of the herbs can spread and take up alot of space.  He has always told me he would be happy to put anything I wanted out there so this year I took him up on it.


----------



## rjx (Mar 30, 2007)

Dried herbs is like using stale bread for sandwiches. If thats all you can use, thats ok. But with fresh vs dried, its a night and day difference.


----------



## Claire (Mar 31, 2007)

There are some herbs I actually prefer dried, and I do try to dry my own.  I prefer dried:

Oregano -- it really brings out the flavor
Sage -- I keep trying to dry it myself, and it works wonderfully when it works, but I've also caused a few fires trying to dry it
Dill

Herbs I think are in the "don't bother if it isn't fresh" category:

Basil, mint, parsley, cilantro.  Just don't put it in the recipe if you can't get it fresh, unless you're doing it just for color.

Note on cilantro:  I learned that cilantro, chinese parsley, etc, was the name of the green part.  This does NOT apply to coriander, the product of the ground seeds, which holds up good to drying.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 31, 2007)

Tiffeny said:
			
		

> I tie mine into bundles containing several stalks (depends on size of stalk of the variety being dried - usually my bundles are about an inch in circumference) using kitchen string and hang these in a dark, dry, and cool closet till completely dry. Try to keep them out of the light as this can decrease the flavour of the herbs. Once they are completely dry store them in dark glass bottles as light causes rapid deterioration in flavour.
> 
> Hope this helps  ,
> 
> Tiffeny


 
Yeah!  This is great!  Would the top of a pantry work in the kitchen?


----------



## Claire (Apr 1, 2007)

This method doesn't work all that well in places that are humid and you have no central A/C.  The herbs will actually mold before they dry.  Lord knows I've tried.  I've found that the best way to preserve herbs is to blend them with olive oil and garlic in the food processor, then freeze.


----------



## rjx (Apr 1, 2007)

I just chop one tbl spoon fresh basil per slot on the ice cube tray and fill with water. Once frozen, I move to a big freezer bag. The next best thing to fresh basil


----------



## Claire (Apr 2, 2007)

Pretty much how I do it, except I just toss the mix into a baggie and chip off a piece when I need it.


----------

